# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [AEG] Aeg lavamat L75483FL Κολλάει στα προγραμματα

## kgtsport

Καλησπέρα παιδια.
Εχω το παραπάνω πλυντηριο το οποίο είναι περιπου 7 ετων.
Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα σταμάταγε το προγραμμα και έβγαζε σφάλμα Ε20 , που σημαινει οτι δεν αδειάζει τα νερά.
Πατωντας το pause , ανοιγοντας και ξανακλεινοντας την πορτα το πρόγραμμα συνέχιζε κανονικά.
Αυτο έγινε μια δυο φορες.
Αυτην την εβδομάδα αρχισε να κολλάει σε δίαφορα προγράμματα και δεν έκανε τίποτα.
Κυρίως προσεξα ότι κολλάει συνήθως (και όχι μονο) στα τελευταια λεπτά που είναι να αρχισει το τελευταίο στήψιμο.
Πάλι πατωντας το Pause και ξαναβάζοντάς  το να ξεκινήσει, συνέχιζε το προγραμμα, αλλά και πάλι μπορει να ξανακολλαγε.
Χθες ανοιξα το καπακι απο πίσω (μήπως δω κάτι) και ανοιξα να καθαρισω το φιλτρο του νερου στην αντλια. Γενικά δεν είχε βρωμιες ή κατι που να εμποδίζει το νερο να βγει. Δοκιμασα και το σπυραλ το λάστιχο , εριξα νερό απο την έξοδο του προς το εσωτερικό και το νερό βγήκε αμεσως απο το φίλτρο μπροστά.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταιει κάτι αλλο και για αυτό να μην προχωράνε τα προγράμματα?
Διαβασα τα θέματα στο φορουμ αλλα δεν ταιριαζει κάποια περίπτωση.
Να έχω κάποια βλάβη στην πλακέτα ή να είναι καμμενη η αντίσταση , θα είχα αυτα τα κολλήματα?

20180708_182050.jpg 20180708_182059.jpg

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα χρησιμοποιεις χρωμοπαγιδες? Άνοιξε το κολάρο του κάδου που πάει στην αντλία και δες μήπως πήρε τπτ εκεί. Άλλος επόμενη λύση να αλλάξεις αντλια

----------


## kgtsport

Γεια σου Δημήτρη.
Εννοεις το μεγαλο μαύρο λάστιχο που είναι κάτω απο τον κάδο?
Το κοιταξα χθες , χωρις να το βγάλω , το επιασα και το πιεσα με το χέρι να δω αν εχει κάτι  κολλημένο.
Επιασα κάτι σαν μπαλάκι μέσα, λειτουργει  μήπως σαν φλοτερ?
 Να προσπαθησω να το βγαλω το κολαρο αλλα μαλλον θα χρειαστει να το γυρισω στο πλαι το πλυντηριο.
Χρωμοπαγιδες γενικά βαζουμε, αλλα επειδη μετά τα βάζουμε στο στεγνωτηριο την βρίσκω σχεδον παντα την χρωμοπαγιδα.
Παντως η αντλια ακουγεται που δουλευει σε καποιες φασεις του προγράμματος και νερά δεν βρήκα κρατημένα οταν ανοιξα το φιλτρο.

----------


## kgtsport

Καμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά?

----------


## tipos

Για να βγάζει e20 σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να βγάλει το νερό μέσα στον προβλεπόμενο χρόνο. Δες καλά για βουλωμα ή για πρόβλημα στην αντλία. Δοκίμασε επίσης την στιγμή που παρατηρείς τη βλάβη να πατήσεις ταυτόχρονα το κουμπί έναρξης και χρόνο καθυστέρηση. Στα περισσότερα μοντέλα με αυτό τον τρόπο βγάζει τον κωδικό βλάβης που έχει εκείνη την στιγμή, ίσως να γίνεται και στο δικό σου μοντέλο.

----------


## kgtsport

Σάκη το τσέκαρα την ώρα που κόλλησε πάλι το πρόγραμμα(έμεινε στα 18 λεπτα χωρίς να βγάλει σφάλμα και δεν ξεκίνουσε να βγάλει τα νερά), πατησα τα δυο πλήκτρα που προτείνεις μαζί και έβγαλε Ε21. Στο βιβλίο με τις οδηγίες δεν το έχει καν σαν κωδικό σφάλματος. Στο ιντερνετ είδα ότι η ΑΕG δίνει σαν σφάλμα αντλίας σε άλλα μοντέλα της.
Πάντως μετά απο λιγο δούλεψε, ξεκινησε να αδειαζει τα νερά και τελειωσε το πρόγραμμα.
Το έβαλα να δουλέψει και σε άλλο πρόγραμμα και γενικά είδα ότι η αντλια αδείαζει τα νερά κανονικά, όταν κολλάει είναι σαν να μην δίνει εντολή να δουλέψει η αντλία ,όχι οτι δεν δουλεύει η αντλια.
Η αντλια γυρνάει άνετα, υπάρχει τρόπος να την μετρήσω (αντσταση ) μήπως δεν είναι και στα καλύτερά της?

----------


## tipos

E21


No drainage from the washing machine


Filter check for foreign objects, drain control, hose, tube blockage.


Pump / pressure switch / pressure sensor / electronics replaced
Εφοσον δεν υπαρχει βουλωμα εγω θα αλαζα στα τυφλα μια αντλια.Μου εχει συμβει νπολλες φορες να κολαει οποτε θελει.Εξαλου εχει και πολυ μικρο κοστος αγορας οποτε δεν θα χασεις και κανενα μεγαλο ποσο.

----------


## kgtsport

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Παει αρκετος καιρος από την τελευταια αναρτηση απλά ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος πριν ποστάρω την απάντηση.
Εβγαλα τελικά την αντλία (εικονα 1,2,3,4), την άνοιξα τραβοντας την, την καθάρισα (είχαν περάσει λίγα νερά μέσα στην αντλια στο 4) και την ξαναέβαλα.
Επίσης έκανα ένα γενικό κοίταγμα όλα τα καλώδια από τις δύο πλακέτες και καθάρισα και την είσοδο του νερού (εικονα 5) γιατί είχα προσέξει ότι κολλούσε όταν ήταν να βάλει και νερά.
Από τότε το πλυντήριο έχει κάνει αρκετά πλυσίματα και δεν είχα ούτε ένα κόλλημα.
Η αντλία όντως δεν είναι ακριβή , αν προκύψει ξανα το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα είναι το πρωτο πράγμα που θα αλλαξω.
Σας ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια.

1  20180728_145953.jpg

2  20180728_145726.jpg

3  20180728_145208.jpg

4  20180728_145256.jpg

5  20180728_153742.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

Γεια σας και παλι παιδια. Παει πανω απο 1,5 χρονος που ειχα ανοιξει αυτο  το θεμα και επιστρεφω γιατι το προβλημα παρουσιαστηκε παλι.
Το  πλυντηριο κολλαει σε καποια προγραμματα σε συγκεκριμμενο σημειο (πχ στα  17 λεπτα στο ξεβγαλμα, ενω ειναι 30 λεπτα συνολο το προγραμμα) και  λειτουργει χωρις να προχωραει το ρολοι  και χωρις να πηγαινει παρακατω.
Δηλαδη  αν ειναι σε σημειο που αδειαζει τα νερα και μετα κανει καποιες  περιστροφες τον καδο, κανει συνεχεια αυτο και δεν παει παρακατω.
Καποιες  απο αυτες τις φορες που κολλουσε, εβγαλα το φιλτρο της αντλιας μπροστα  χαμηλα και με ενα κατσαβιδι γυρισα την φτερωτη της ανλιας και μετα  προχωρουσε το προγραμμα. Σημερα παρατηρησα οτι ενω η αντλια ξεκιναει να  γυριζει, το προγραμμα δεν προχωραει παρακατω.Ανοιξα παλι απο πισω το  πληντηριο και εβγαλα την αντλια. Νερο δεν ειχε κρατησει κατω απο τον  καδο μεσα στο μαυρο σωληνα με το φλοτερ (αν το λεω σωστα) και το λαστιχο  που παει στην αποχετευση ηταν καθαρο, χωρις βρομια και χωρις να ειναι  βουλωμενο.
Αποφασισα λοιπον να προχωρησω σε αλλαγη αντλιας και αν δεν λυθει το προβλημα, μετα βλεπουμε.
Να ρωτησω λοιπον:
1. Καλα κανω να την αλλαξω ή λετε να φταιει κατι αλλο?
2.  Υπαρχει περιπτωσει το οτι δεν προχωραει το προγραμμα να φταει οτι δεν  λειτουργει ισως σωστα η αντλια μολις παιρνει εντολη να δουλεψει? Το λεω  γιατι προσεξα οτι στην αρχη κανει σαν να ζοριζεται και μετα αρχιζει και  γυρναει.
3. Η αντλια ειναι η παραπανω που βλεπεται στις φωτο. Η Askoll  Type M239.
H  αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν την βρισκω και πολυ φτηνα, την βρισκω γυρω στα  50-60 ευρω. Βρισκω ομως και την type M113 η οποια στο ταμπελακι εχει τα  ιδια χαρακτηριστικα (και εμφανησιακα βλεπω ειναι το ιδιο) και βγαινει  στα μισα λεφτα(θα βαλω φωτο ).
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω πιο φτηνα την Μ239 ή ειναι το ιδιο αν παρω την Μ113?

η δικη μου Μ239
αντλια 1.jpg 

η Μ113

antlia.jpg

----------

